# Motherboard Manual?



## Jonny_Mampaey (Jan 29, 2008)

hi there. i have just bought a Rio (GA-8TRC410MNF-RH) motherboard. i've been trying to find a manual for it but i cannot find one. can anyone help me in finding one? help would be much appreciated =]


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Try this site.
http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?i=spec_Rio&ppn=PB34315104


----------



## scapedriver (Feb 7, 2008)

http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?i=spec_Rio&ppn=PB34305801


----------

